# Big ball of....



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

fluff. I groomed Fin today. He hates it and he makes me pay for it when I have to. So we wait as long as possible. So here it is. The big red ball of fluff. No mats just A LOT of hair. Here's before, during and after.

It was almost the pony doodle, but I changed my mind.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, that was one great ball of fluff! He looks great!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow you lost half your poodle there. He looks good though


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Hahahaa....it's the amazing shrinking dog!

He looks great and looks like he likes it.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow he looks huge before the groom, he looks great after the groom.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Fin looks very handsome. I love his manly trim. You do a nice job


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

I did Jazzy today. lol she wasn't near that fluffy, but when I got done I couldn't believe how much hair was on the floor. I bet you could have made a blanket out of yours. lol. i'll have to post some pics too


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

What a transformation! He looks great!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He went from the Incredible Hulk to Bruce Banner! So cute! I can't even imagine the kind of maintenance all that fluff takes though!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

*tina* said:


> He went from the Incredible Hulk to Bruce Banner! So cute! I can't even imagine the kind of maintenance all that fluff takes though!


:laugh: That's it. I was trying to think what he looked like in that first pic. I love it!!! 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... NOW, that is quite a change!! He looks HUGE with that much hair, then down to such a lovely looking little boy! BTW, I love his new clip.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a job! a good job but a lot of work! he looks great!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

It's always quite the transformation when they start with so much hair. He looks great!


----------

